# Winter 2006-2007



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey guys looking for some sub work for the winter 06-07. I am in the SE Michigan area and have a F-250 with a 7.5 blade as well as a F-Super Duty 3yd. Dump with a 9' blade. Anyone interested respond here or pm me.:salute:


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

I know it's early but anyone interested???


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## wings4me (Nov 15, 2005)

yeah, I'm not to hip on the web site just quite yet, tryin to send you a private message but I'm not priveledge yet whatever that means. you think they seperate people on this web site by area or state?


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Not divided up but there is a SE Michigan Snow and Ice thread Bud


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Ever find that thread???


----------



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

Can't PM prob not enough post yet


----------

